# Canon PowerShot A400

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe eine Canon PowerShot A400 bekommen. Die Kamera ist bei gtkam enthalten. Weiß jemand, welchen Treiber ich dafür in den Kernel kompillieren muß?

Ist von meiner Firma und ich muß morgen die ersten Bilder schicken. Wollte nicht extra auf WindowsXP zurückgreifen.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tgurr

Da es eine USB Kamera ist geht es relativ einfach, am besten die Anleitung von libgphoto2/gphoto2 durchlesen.

Bei mir hat das unter Gentoo zunächst nur als Root funktioniert, die Lösung dafür habe ich (man verzeihe es mir) gebloggt:

Falls das Frontend auch ein KDE Programm sein darf kann ich nur digiKam empfehlen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

digikam erkennt die Kamera automatisch gibt aber aus:

Fehler beim Verbinden mit der Kamera. Bitte überprüfen Sie, ob die Kamera korrekt angeschlossen und eingeschaltet ist. Wollen Sie es noch einmal versuchen?

----------

## Genone

Also die Kamera geht bei mir mit gphoto2 (mit GUI Gedödel für alles mögliche hab ichs nicht so) solange ich dann denke zuerst den Wiedergabemodus einzustellen

----------

## flammenflitzer

Digikam funktioniert doch, allerdings nur als root. Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?

----------

## happyfish

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Digikam funktioniert doch, allerdings nur als root.

 

ich habs auch nicht als user hinbekommen, aber dieses miniscript tröstet vielleicht ein bißchen  :Wink: 

```

#!/bin/sh

mkdir /tmp/from_ixus

cd /tmp/from_ixus

gphoto2 --camera "Canon Digital IXUS i (PTP mode)" --get-all-files

cp * /home/werner/drives/alpha/pics/from_ixus

cd /home/werner/drives/alpha/pics/from_ixus

chown werner *

rm -rv /tmp/from_ixus

```

----------

## musv

Wieso überhaupt gphoto verwenden?

Einfacher ist, die Kamera einfach zu mounten (falls die Dateisystem unterstützt, sollte sie eigentlich). Hab eine Konica Minolta Dimage Z1. Da kann ich einstellen, ob ich die Bilder übers Dateisystem abrufen will, oder ob ich eine PC-Bridge haben möchte. Mit zweiterem kann ich die Kamera in gphoto verwenden. Allerdings ist es einfacher die Kamera als USB-Laufwerk zu mounten. Wenn ich die Kamera ansteck, erscheint bei mir Device /dev/sda1. Das mounte ich, und in dem entsprechenden Mountpunkt finde ich die Bilder wie auf einem ganz normalen Laufwerk.

----------

## tgurr

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Digikam funktioniert doch, allerdings nur als root. Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?

 

Siehe meinen Post.

----------

## Genone

 *musv wrote:*   

> Wieso überhaupt gphoto verwenden?
> 
> Einfacher ist, die Kamera einfach zu mounten (falls die Dateisystem unterstützt, sollte sie eigentlich). Hab eine Konica Minolta Dimage Z1. Da kann ich einstellen, ob ich die Bilder übers Dateisystem abrufen will, oder ob ich eine PC-Bridge haben möchte. Mit zweiterem kann ich die Kamera in gphoto verwenden. Allerdings ist es einfacher die Kamera als USB-Laufwerk zu mounten. Wenn ich die Kamera ansteck, erscheint bei mir Device /dev/sda1. Das mounte ich, und in dem entsprechenden Mountpunkt finde ich die Bilder wie auf einem ganz normalen Laufwerk.

 

Prinzipiell gibt es zwei Modi für Digicams: PTP und usb_storage. Manche können beides, manche nicht, und die A400 kann z.B. nur PTP.

----------

## flammenflitzer

@Psy'

```

1.) /usr/lib/libgphoto2/print-usb-usermap >> /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap 

(/etc/hotplug/usb.usermap erstellt)

2.) /etc/hotplug/usbcam erstellt

    if [ "${ACTION}" = "add" ] && [ -f "${DEVICE}" ]

    then

    chgrp video "${DEVICE}"

    chmod a+rw "${DEVICE}"

    fi

3.) /etc/init.d/hotplug restart

4.) digikam als user gestartet und nichts neues ist passiert.

```

@happyfish

```

olaf@Roadrunner ~ $ gphoto2 --auto-detect

Modell                         Port

----------------------------------------------------------

Canon PowerShot A400           usb:

Canon PowerShot A400           usb:004,004

olaf@Roadrunner ~ $ gphoto2 --camera "Canon PowerShot A400 (PTP mode)" --get-all-files

*** Fehler ***

Ein Fehler trat in der IO-Bibliothek auf (»Konnte das USB-Gerät nicht beanspruchen«): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.

*** Fehler (-53: »Konnte das USB-Gerät nicht beanspruchen«) ***

Für Debug-Meldungen verwenden Sie bitte die Option »--debug«.

Diese Meldungen können Ihnen helfen, eine Lösung für Ihr Problem zu

finden. Wenn Sie jedoch Fehler- oder Debug-Meldungen an die

Mailingliste <gphoto-devel@lists.sourceforge.net> schicken wollen,

so starten sie gphoto2 bitte wie folgt:

    env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug --camera "Canon PowerShot A400 (PTP mode)" --get-all-files

Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.

```

----------

## tobo

 *happyfish wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Digikam funktioniert doch, allerdings nur als root. 
> 
> ich habs auch nicht als user hinbekommen, aber dieses miniscript tröstet vielleicht ein bißchen 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

habe so ein ähnlichesa script, habe zusätzlich noch jhead -autorot und -n drin um die bilder richtig zu drehen bzw. umzubenennen (datum u uhrzeit).

cu

----------

## happyfish

 *Quote:*   

> olaf@Roadrunner ~ $

 

also wichtig ist die zeile: 

```
gphoto2 --camera "Canon Name_des_Modells (PTP mode)" --get-all-files
```

 wie ich gerade gesehen habe, geht das sogar als normaler user. daher ist das mini-root-skript oben überflüssig.

```
gphoto2 --auto-detect
```

 hab ich nicht probiert.

```
gphoto2 --summary
```

 zeigt mir die exakten infos zur kamera.

```
gphoto2 --camera "Canon Name_des_Modells (PTP mode)" --delete-all-files
```

 geht nicht.

interessant ist noch, dass die kamera nach dem holen der files nicht mehr ansprechbar ist. (ein/ausschalten notwendig) hier ist die aktuelle .config. vielleicht hilft es ja  :Wink: 

----------

